# Singapore jobs



## NK01 (Sep 28, 2015)

Dear all,

Merry Xmas. 

I hope you are well. 

I am a new user on this forum and would like to hear or speak to anyone who has good contacts or knowledge with regards to finding suitable roles in Singapore? 

Project Management roles within Retail/Construction. 

Thanks


----------

